# Roar!!



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Kashi got a lion cut today. His undercoat kept getting matted no matter how much we brushed him. 
I had to run and get him some clothes to adjust to no fur as its cold here.
He is taking the clothes in stride and is not trying to remove them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

In that first pic he sort of resembles Dawg!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> In that first pic he sort of resembles Dawg!


Nah, I'd be wearing my Georgia Bulldawg hat lol.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

That's too funny!!!How did you get him to sit still to take pictures?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

He is very cooperative, will pretty much let me do anything to him. Ragdolls are like dogs, they love to be held and love the attention. No way could i dress up luke or timmy lol.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here's a pic of my previous wife's cat, Sam. He was her favorite cat. He kind of looks like your cat ME. He was afraid of chickens too.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Omg Dawg he is gorgeous!!


----------

